# Pet Peave...aside from not using direction signals



## knuckle47 (Sep 27, 2014)

What better place to take heat for commenting on something but here on a smoking forum.

There is probably even a better place to post this irritating platitude but I'll share it first with my buddies here in the Winos & Wood Chips group.

Nearly everyone here has gone out of their way to produce tasty offerings in their efforts in smoking, brining, and all kinds of time consuming preparations even building smokers and equipment. Then, add store bought BBQ sauces loaded with high fructose corn syrup.  There are so many options that beg for simple creativity, easy online recipes and commercial sauces without this ingredient.  

My experience in smoking is only a year old.  I don't come from a long line of handed down ancestral recipes ( except the Italian winemaking ones) I read the label in the supermarket, and go find something else.  In fact I now just make my own BBQ sauce in less than 30 minutes, usually Jeff's without the cayenne and 1/2 the black pepper

We are doing so much to monitor time, temperature, rubs, injections, and more....Try making your own. There's even organic , no high fructose corn syrup ketchups. 

 Try it.... You just might be amazed

Ok...flame away


----------



## moikel (Sep 27, 2014)

I am with you on the store bought sauces. I am very wary of the preservatives  ,I get skin rashes not just the sugar content.

We don't have the volume or variety way down here partly because we are to small a market.I can't buy a lot of the stuff I see on the forum.

I make just about all my own so I know what I am giving people.

My curry paste over in the fish forum has about 5 tabs of palm sugar to 4kg of paste. It keeps for months in the frig without stabilisers or preservatives that go by numbers instead of names. While I am on my soap box
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 , 4 kg cost about $60 to make. $15 a kg a 250gm jar with some celebrity chefs name on it costs $7 . All you need is a mortar & pestle you can make  a curry paste from scratch in ten minutes. Cook the whole dinner in 20  but people buy a frozen meal & stick it in the monkey oven(micro wave) then complain about the cost of living then watch cooking shows on TV!


----------



## knuckle47 (Sep 27, 2014)

Ha!  That's funny Moikel.  Then the impact of some of those things shows up 10,000 miles away as well.   I'm no health nut.  In fact friends of mine who are seem to have a cold every 10-12 days.  Certainly,  it's odd we spend $75 and more on a thermometer to watch the temperatures and not take a little time to mix up a key element in BBQ...the sauce.

Will need to look into your curry paste.  Thanks


----------



## moikel (Sep 27, 2014)

I am not a health nut either I just had to cut back on some stuff as I got older. 

My GF  says "Look out, Micks got his cranky pants on & he has pulled them right up high" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. I just find am astounded at poor food choices ,eat what you want but don't complain if it costs stupid. Not big on food fashion either.

I was in Rumania in 2008 & saw people ordering Corona beer at some dumb price & the local beer was called Ursus made right down the street for 100s of years & real good beer was half the price & obviously way fresher . People told me when they saw me drinking Ursus "its not very fashionable Corona is way cooler Ursus is for old guys" Yeah old smart guys that don't buy beer to be fashionable.


----------



## leah elisheva (Sep 28, 2014)

Good Morning Gentlemen and what an interesting thread!

As a "Sensitive Sally" to the nth degree, (hence me making the simplest fare and with just oil, sea salt, pepper, spices and such most of the time), I cannot buy or eat bottled dressings (most have wheat gluten, not to mention color dye, tons of added sugar and miscellaneous junk; but sauces and so much today is gunked up to high hell!

Moreover, and very apropos to this "group" even; is the fact that WINES here do not need to label what is inside the bottle and there is so much garbage added into many wines today, that despite "tasting" palatable even, my body's reaction to some wines - while drinking, and then afterward too, and even the day after too, can be just so awful.

That's why it's really delightful to learn of the unadulterated Aussie wines, as they have proven to serve me really well and that's quite rare and so enjoyable! (A good reason to seek out minimalistically arranged smoke sauces or spices too).

As for pet peeves; mine are:

People who are late.

People overcooking their meat.

People who leave their shopping cart in the parking lot like a slovenly and selfish schmuck. (Versus pushing it into the designated bin area or walking it back to the store).

People who won't eat, when getting together for food.

People who refer to or list a restaurant dish as "tartare" or "carpaccio" when it is actually seared some and not really raw.

People without any sense of humor.

People who show up or "swing by" unannounced.

People who are rude or demeaning to waitstaff.

Men who OVERTLY flirt with EVERY stewardess, waitress, and female nearby, and in gross ways, as if STARVING beyond belief for some ego affirmation.

Dog owners who tell you what, and how, you SHOULD be doing all things with your dog and how you're doing everything "wrong."

And then I have some pet peeves which are not "G" rated and so I'll refrain, since this is a "family site" as they say, and I don't want the admin to kick me off. (I realize that it's a smoking site too, but the Pet Peeve mention got me a little carried away).

NONETHELESS, Knuckle47, thanks for your thread!

And what's everyone smoking or grilling or eating and drinking today? (I'm drinking "19 Crimes" Aussie red, and grilling a camel burger)!

Happy all!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## welshrarebit (Sep 28, 2014)

I eat most of my smoked goodies with poi! I NEVER put BBQ sauce on anything... If someone wants sauce I'll serve it on the side.

You can't get any more simplistic than taro root, water and Hawaiian sea salt!


----------



## leah elisheva (Sep 28, 2014)

Oh Welshrarebit, I am a fan of your Hawaiian sea salt indeed!

Black sea salt, red, and bamboo jade green!

And then your fish!

And then your coffee!

And then your kukui nut bodycreams and oils!

And then this and that and WOW do you live in a fabulous place! I have not been there, but will live vicariously via your posts!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## grillmonkey (Sep 28, 2014)

When I was born 54 years ago, my great-uncle owned a BBQ restaurant that is still in business today. Of course my mama had his sauce recipe. It is surprisingly simple, but tastes great on pork and chicken, as a topping for mashed potatoes, or a dip for potato chips. Growing up, I never had store-bought BBQ sauce until I joined the Navy and moved away. During my Navy years I attended lots of BBQ's where store-bought sauce was used. I ate it, but I never had any that even came close to Uncle Doug's simple sauce. When I read posts in the pork and chicken sections on this site and someone comments that they don't use finishing sauce, I just think, "You haven't tried Uncle Doug's."


----------



## bluewhisper (Sep 28, 2014)

No sweet tooth here, I tend to avoid bbq sauces because of the high amounts of sugar.

Some sauces are also high in salt, but the "hot wings" sauces are far worse, especially the hottest ones - the intense salt makes me pucker.

I have on hand James Beard's _Treasury of Outdoor Cooking_ from 1960. This is his "uncooked barbecue sauce":


> This sauce is so simple to do. No particular equipment is needed for its concoction. You may shake it up in a glass jar, or a cocktail shaker, or, if you have one, an electric blender. Combine 2 cloves of crushed garlic, 1-1/2 teaspoons of salt, 1 teaspoon of freshly ground black pepper, 1/4 cup chopped scallions, 2 teaspoons prepared mustard, 1 teaspoon of dry mustard, 1/4 cup lemon juice, 1/3 cup beefsteak sauce (Heinz or A-1), and 2 cups of any of the following: tomato puree or sauce, or strained canned tomatoes. Shake very well and add a small dash of Tabasco. If you prefer a not-so-sharp sauce, add a pinch of brown sugar.


----------



## leah elisheva (Sep 28, 2014)

GrillMonkey - what a story! Here is to Uncle Doug! I love that!

And BlueWhisper, as a woman who hasn't any sweet tooth either - but for bone dry wine that technically IS made with sugar and so I suppose that I thus 'drink my sugar' but NONETHELESS, I loved your input here and so here's to that!

This "Wine Group" is made up of the best people ever, and it's a kick, and a joy - yes I am chuffed - each and every day to be on here in this section, as we have a good time! (My only wish was that we would be sitting around a table, sharing in the cooking, drinking copious rounds of vino, and sharing hilarious life stories, but then hold onto your hat all, as I am a "never say never" kind of gal, and so it may happen)!

Meanwhile, It's Sunday!!!

And I grilled camel burgers, and drank my 19 Crimes Aussie red (because the grocery sells it and my skin likes it) and here is to that!

Cheers! - Leah













DSCF8516.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 28, 2014


















DSCF8522.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 28, 2014


----------



## knuckle47 (Sep 28, 2014)

Well gang,

All really great comments, in fact the recipe you present BlueWhisper has been printed and ready to try next time.  As for that kukui nut shampoo, we use it here routinely .

Your pet leaves Leah are ours also.  I now just look up and smile because otherwise I'd explode.  My dogs can be a little crazy when people come over and they all have suggestions but, they're my dogs and 99% of the time , it's their house too.  Had friends over 20 years so F'ing late that it was insanity.   Have not spoken in 10 yrs now, finally broke the camels back as they say.  I love the one about dinner with people that won't eat.  Frankly, all of the ones you list are true for us.  Except ...for some reason, I don't get the one about flirting with every female.....:biggrin:

This is New Jersey where rude aggressive, FU me first attitudes are the majority.  I've despised it since we moved from VT and I just can't wait to get out...

I've heard and read that in a lifetime, you will directly meet,  know and deal with about 475 people that have an affect on your own life. But less than 50 will be positive experiences . How do you like them apples?

Wow.... Great plan, what time is dinner?


----------



## bluewhisper (Sep 28, 2014)

OK then here's the other bbq sauce recipe in the book:


> California barbecue sauce
> 
> 1 finely chopped onion
> 
> ...


I enjoy transcribing recipes from old books that are not available online. For the heck of it, I looked up "james beard's barbecue sauce" and I found something completely different.

http://www.ziplist.com/recipes/james-beard-barbecue-sauce/12bec0f0-f706-0130-769e-12313d1e3932


----------



## leah elisheva (Sep 28, 2014)

Oh Kuckle47, it's refreshing to hear that MY dogs are not the only ones who don't behave like little prep schooled militant soldiers! I am relieved! Smiles.

But yes, it is hilarious to see the temerity of what people SUGGEST, (I cannot imagine suggesting to anyone, about what they "should" do with their pet, kid, wife, life, or so it goes), in the name of living.

Nonetheless, with eating too, may everyone find their best things which work for them, and which "love them back" health wise!

Meanwhile, BlueWhisper, what fun that you shared these!!! Thank you!

Cheers to all! - Leah


----------



## knuckle47 (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks also BlueWhisper.  This is something that I will really enjoy.  Yrs ago on some fad diet, we used to sauté all kinds of vegetables so that they were soft but not mushy, in fact, any way you like them is perfect.  The last 5 minutes, drain off a bit of the liquids and add in your favorite BBQ sauce.  Another great way to enjoy the taste of your favorite sauces and have a filling healthful meal.....cheap too!

Since were sharing, in the mid 1970's in Vermont. We had barely enough money to finish the end of the month.  When we were running short, we'd eat kraft macaroni and cheese for 19 cents a box.  When it was really bad, we'd buy a loaf of Wonder bread and pour on a packet of brown powdered gravy.  Hot meal!   We also had no potable water so we used to melt snow on the stove in the winter...

Was fun, we were 20 yrs old and froze as it was near -54 below zero back then.  We beat out International Falls, MN and Gunnison, CO. that month.  Geez, that coming close to 40 yrs ago


----------



## welshrarebit (Sep 28, 2014)

I haven't tried kukui nut shampoo but I do eat it five days a week! If you dry the kukui nut meat it's called inamona and its great on
our local dish called poke....

I have a ton of Kukui in my property, it's the state tree, and they are all loaded with nuts. I'm planning on smoking some soon! 

In English it's called a candlenut tree.


----------



## leah elisheva (Sep 29, 2014)

That sounds terrific! I use Kukui Nut Body Cream (by "Alba") daily, and their brand's kukui nut body oil (layer them both) and adore it - although I'm told that I smell like "coffee ice cream," but then that's not such a bad thing, right?

It would be fun to try eating this ingredient when having the opportunity! That sounds really exciting! Thank you for sharing! I learn so much here!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## welshrarebit (Sep 29, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> It would be fun to try eating this ingredient when having the opportunity! That sounds really exciting! Thank you for sharing! I learn so much here!!! Cheers! - Leah



:ahijack:

I'm glad no ones pet peave are thread hijackers! :biggrin:

If I get more than I can possible use I'll send you some smoked inamona... I always have some in my freezer and it costs a lot of money which is why I'm gonna try and make my own. 

Here's a pic of my "soccer field," all the short bushy trees with the light green leaves are kukui. The medium sized ones in the background with the dark green leaves are guavas and the really tall trees behind them are ohia trees.













018.JPG



__ welshrarebit
__ Sep 29, 2014


----------



## leah elisheva (Sep 29, 2014)

That's so beautiful! And is the nut used commonly as a woman's scent/body products etc.? Or am I just some nutcake (a "Kukui nut" cake though, smiles) who adores the smell?


----------



## moikel (Sep 29, 2014)

. 





Welshrarebit said:


> I haven't tried kukui nut shampoo but I do eat it five days a week! If you dry the kukui nut meat it's called inamona and its great on
> our local dish called poke....
> 
> I have a ton of Kukui in my property, it's the state tree, and they are all loaded with nuts. I'm planning on smoking some soon!
> ...


Candle nuts used a lot in Indonesian & Malaysian dishes. Macadamia the Aussie nut.
Nice field looks like FNQ ,Far North Queensland . Same climate.
I can grow galangal,kaffir lime ,chilli ,lemon grass but the true tropical stuff a bit harder. Mango will grow in Sydney but you don't always get a fruit set, avocado will grow. Banana's not worth the trouble . We get all those diverse Asian basils & other herbs shipped from the north .The food here really lightens up in summer ,more seafood,lots of oysters, Asian salads with lots of lime ,fish sauce in the dressings,green paw paw(papaya) & green mango salads,Som Tam. Lot of char grilling ,fish market shifts up a gear,if thats possible. 
People drink more white wine & beer. If thats capable of being accurately measured:biggrin:


----------



## leah elisheva (Sep 29, 2014)

It's wild that so many cultures know this nut, eat it, and so it goes! Very exciting!

That I am addicted to the scent may make me nutty, (don't feel the need to answer that), but how fun that my scent is edible even!

I never knew that until today and so "the things" I learn on this smoking forum, just continue to amaze me!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## knuckle47 (Sep 29, 2014)

So, you're sayin'  I use girly shampoo? ( only kidding). My wife buys most of the soap, washes, shampoos.  Whatever is in there at the time, I use.  I saw the name and recognized it when the post appeared. At a craft show 10 yrs ago at Jay Peak we bought homemade soaps called " aging hippie " a strong patchouli scent.  Still gets to me.

That is a very pretty picture.  I'll bet that since those trees bear nuts, the wood might prove to be good for the smoker.  Gonna check that out even though I'll never have any.  I build acoustic guitars as another winter distraction and the shipping of koa from Hawaii I has gotten outrageously pricey so that comes to a close now.  Can you imagine shipping a few kukui logs to the east coast?


----------



## welshrarebit (Sep 30, 2014)

Moikel said:


> .
> Candle nuts used a lot in Indonesian & Malaysian dishes. Macadamia the Aussie nut.
> Nice field looks like FNQ ,Far North Queensland . Same climate.
> I can grow galangal,kaffir lime ,chilli ,lemon grass but the true tropical stuff a bit harder. Mango will grow in Sydney but you don't always get a fruit set, avocado will grow. Banana's not worth the trouble . We get all those diverse Asian basils & other herbs shipped from the north .The food here really lightens up in summer ,more seafood,lots of oysters, Asian salads with lots of lime ,fish sauce in the dressings,green paw paw(papaya) & green mango salads,Som Tam. Lot of char grilling ,fish market shifts up a gear,if thats possible.
> People drink more white wine & beer. If thats capable of being accurately measured:biggrin:



We have both kukui (candlenut) and mac-nuts here. But they are very different trees... I'm kinda confused about your first line! 

Yes climate is a huge factor in what you can grow! I live just above the 2000 ft. elevation line and I have similar problems trying to get mangoes. papayas, bananas to yield decent fruit. My FIL lives a mile away but 700 ft  lower in elevation and he is in the perfect zone for everything!!! I can grow citrus and avos no problem. 

The only place that ever had oysters here is a place called Pearl Harbor. Once the American Navy took it over it got quickly polluted and no more oysters in Hawaii. I'm named after my grandfather who died there in 1941.


----------



## welshrarebit (Sep 30, 2014)

knuckle47 said:


> So, you're sayin'  I use girly shampoo? ( only kidding). My wife buys most of the soap, washes, shampoos.  Whatever is in there at the time, I use.  I saw the name and recognized it when the post appeared. At a craft show 10 yrs ago at Jay Peak we bought homemade soaps called " aging hippie " a strong patchouli scent.  Still gets to me.
> 
> That is a very pretty picture.  I'll bet that since those trees bear nuts, the wood might prove to be good for the smoker.  Gonna check that out even though I'll never have any.  I build acoustic guitars as another winter distraction and the shipping of koa from Hawaii I has gotten outrageously pricey so that comes to a close now.  Can you imagine shipping a few kukui logs to the east coast?



According to my local ag extension agent kukui wood is to soft to be used as a smoke wood. I had to trim some off of my driveway a couple of weeks ago and it doesn't look soft to me! 

Curly koa is an unbelievable beautiful wood! I have some koa on the far side of my property. is it curly? I'll have to let my grand kids tell you...


----------



## knuckle47 (Sep 30, 2014)

Yes, curly koa is magnificent., tell the kids to just let it grow.  Really any tree is a prized possession but the grain on the koa is mind blowing. Look what has happened to Brazilian rosewood.  They have literally stripped the forests 

My concerns for smoking might be more of the smoke it gives off. You might blow through more of it because it is soft but if it has no ill effects like pines, then I'd would use it. After all the meats only need a short exposure to the smoke and at one point will not take on anymore smoke flavor.

I've discovered that my RF stick burner might just be better off using charcoal after the first 2 hours or so on ribs. The oak I use give a very strong smokey taste.  Some prefer just a tad lighter flavor.   

Different smokes for different folks.  :yahoo:


----------



## welshrarebit (Oct 1, 2014)

knuckle47 said:


> Yes, curly koa is magnificent., tell the kids to just let it grow.  Really any tree is a prized possession but the grain on the koa is mind blowing. Look what has happened to Brazilian rosewood.  They have literally stripped the forests.



If you look at the top left of my photo you'll see a tree growing almost sideways that is a Brazilian rosewood. We call them jacarandas here. They have a very beautiful flower and every June they are covered in small purple flowers.


----------



## knuckle47 (Oct 1, 2014)

Well that's very cool.  Is that a limb growing from a larger trunk or the tree is growing horizontally?   These  book matched wood sets used for guitar tops and sides are from huge trunks.  The stumps have become sources due to bans on new cuts and imports. And $500-$1000 is more common than not for well figured sets.  Or, maybe just toss em in the fire pit !  :icon_eek:


----------



## welshrarebit (Oct 2, 2014)

knuckle47 said:


> Well that's very cool.  Is that a limb growing from a larger trunk or the tree is growing horizontally?   These  book matched wood sets used for guitar tops and sides are from huge trunks.  The stumps have become sources due to bans on new cuts and imports. And $500-$1000 is more common than not for well figured sets.  Or, maybe just toss em in the fire pit !  :icon_eek:



That's a tree growing sideways to try to get some sun! I don't have any big jacarandas on my property, I think there's six of them, but my FIL has some big ones on his. I'm not sure how big huge is but they are pretty big. 

I've heard that it's not a great wood for smoking.

I do have some huge silver oaks on my property! It's also called silk oak or lattice wood. I don't know if that can be used in guitar making.


----------



## moikel (Oct 2, 2014)

Hell of a lot of jacaranda trees here including a massive one in my backyard.
Macadamia is native to Australia. Introduced to Hawaii .
Currently in Darwin waiting  to fly to remote fishing camp,humid . It's got all the tropical stuff ,plus couple of thousand US marines now stationed here.
Mango season just starting. Getting ready to cook chilli mud crab & fish curry .Dropped a chunk in the Fishing tackle store. This town rebuilt twice bombed over 50 times in WW2 then levelled by Cyclone Tracey 1984. 
I will stick some photos up in a week.


----------



## welshrarebit (Oct 2, 2014)

Moikel said:


> Hell of a lot of jacaranda trees here including a massive one in my backyard.
> Macadamia is native to Australia. Introduced to Hawaii .
> Currently in Darwin waiting  to fly to remote fishing camp,humid . It's got all the tropical stuff ,plus couple of thousand US marines now stationed here.
> Mango season just starting. Getting ready to cook chilli mud crab & fish curry .Dropped a chunk in the Fishing tackle store. This town rebuilt twice bombed over 50 times in WW2 then levelled by Cyclone Tracey 1984.
> I will stick some photos up in a week.



Yes there's a lot of stuff here that's from Austrailia: mac-nuts and sharwil avos come to mind. The hard wood on the downstairs is spotted gum eucalyptus (I know I don't have that spelled correctly but I aint gonna look that up! :biggrin:  and I also have a bunch of furniture made from the Aussie version of our koa trees. My upstairs wood is mesquite from Texas! 

You gonna make some pickled mangoes? Chutney?

I look forward to the pics from your fishing trip... 

Be safe...


----------



## milt2tle (Oct 2, 2014)

Grillmonkey said:


> When I was born 54 years ago, my great-uncle owned a BBQ restaurant that is still in business today. Of course my mama had his sauce recipe. It is surprisingly simple, but tastes great on pork and chicken, as a topping for mashed potatoes, or a dip for potato chips. Growing up, I never had store-bought BBQ sauce until I joined the Navy and moved away. During my Navy years I attended lots of BBQ's where store-bought sauce was used. I ate it, but I never had any that even came close to Uncle Doug's simple sauce. When I read posts in the pork and chicken sections on this site and someone comments that they don't use finishing sauce, I just think, "You haven't tried Uncle Doug's."



Howdy ... I just joined the group, so not sure of the :rules:. Punish me as you wish if this request is improper, but I have to ask ...

Are you willing to share the recipe for Uncle Doug's sauce?

Thanks ...

Milt


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi Milt and WELCOME to our wine cellar!!!! We have a ball!

No rules here but for everyone being kind! That's easy enough with this great group, and so more wine for all!!

Happy weekend and feel free to post anything you like - comments, start threads, join them, photos, videos, or whatever it be. And enjoy some fantastic food and wine this weekend of course too!!!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah (And yes, all the recipes and chutney and/or treats from Mick's fishing trip should be incredible, and I get excited to see and drink in them via the screen even)!!!


----------



## moikel (Oct 8, 2014)

image.jpg



__ moikel
__ Oct 8, 2014





Sitting in a hotel back in Darwin ,fly out 230 home at 730.
Had a big old time .photos are on camera except a few location shots on I pad.
Funny for Aussies to see gum trees overseas ,heaps in Spain for example.
Spotted gum is great for furniture ,floors etc. major industry here recycling timber because now the tools have caught up with hardness of the wood. Back in the day 1 crew cutting 1 crew sharpening gums like iron bark,red gum,jarrah,kari,black butt. I love all of if.& I love the fact that a tree cut in the 1800s is being used now.
Now that we are heading into summer I will do a few things mangos cost plenty now. 
Curry paste a definite, I used to do a hot peach chutney ,great with cold meats might bust it out again.


----------



## moikel (Oct 8, 2014)

image.jpg



__ moikel
__ Oct 8, 2014





Baggage handling fishing camp style,! The croc at boat launch only 6 foot. We saw a few others between us including a 14 footer that was few K s offshore ,looking for new territory after being pushed off his patch by a bigger guy!
,


----------



## knuckle47 (Oct 9, 2014)

Moikel please don't take this the wrong way...I really think it's so cool ...but this is the kinda stuff I'd only seen in Crocodile Dundee!


----------



## moikel (Oct 10, 2014)

There is no wrong way to take it. I put a bunch of photos up just now in Blowing smoke section.

This is as  wild as Australia gets,I love it but I am a bit city boy soft.5 days is it.

The "Top End" as its known was the last place to be settled because it was so far away & the climate so tough.I watch stuff here about Alaska & think that its the same sort of vibe.Its a very Aboriginal place with a lot of people living in communities in Arnhem land & the Gulf country.

If you wanted to get away from what ever & really go wild then its the place. It was the frontier & attracted a lot of free spirited people.Croc shooters then buffalo hunters,prospectors ,pearlers,fisherman,crabbers. then it became a military & government town because of its location. 

Darwin is easy to get through from an Asian destination.Lot of backpackers,lots of seasonal work around the tropical fruit industry.Big mining boom still going ,several military bases including 2000 US marine rotated through there each year.They seem to like it
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Huge tourism industry at much higher comfort levels than our fishing camp.Its all about the "dry season" April to November.

Our ABC TV  network made a great doco series in 4 parts about Kakadu National Park in Eastern Arnhem Land .Its on youtube.

Its based on the 4 seasons,real people no actors no scripts.Just what real life is like up there. Its serious crocodile country so thats a big issue when there is so much tourism. It runs 4 x 50 minutes. I will try to send you the link.A couple of forum members have watched it & loved it.

Darwin was bombed 63 times by the Japanese in WW2, full scale raids trying to disable the port & take out the US navy ships .

Your US  dollar will get you about $1.12 here,stick it on your bucket list
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  The guys at the big Tackle store told me the fishing just blew the minds of Americans who came out to do trials of gear.The Bomber lure company sent people over,Shimano,Loomis do a lot of field testing there.Where do you sign on for that job?


----------



## moikel (Oct 10, 2014)

image.jpg



__ moikel
__ Oct 10, 2014


















image.jpg



__ moikel
__ Oct 10, 2014


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 10, 2014)

Fantastic stuff!!!! Happy Friday! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Oct 10, 2014)

If I got this right this is the link.If not it comes up quickly on a search of youtube. 

I do not want to push stuff on people but if your interested IMO its really good TV.


----------



## moikel (Oct 10, 2014)

image.jpg



__ moikel
__ Oct 10, 2014





That's my jacaranda ,he will flower in November. Frangipani to its left that shades wood fired oven.


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 11, 2014)

Beautiful! And happy weekend!!! Making emu tomorrow and shall toast to you and all our winos! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Oct 11, 2014)

I can't get emu locally & it's in New Hampshire!


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 11, 2014)

I know, I know, leave it to the "Live Free or Die" state, right?

Yet try to get all WINES sent around, and watch what happens!

Here is to emu!!!!

Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## jarjarchef (Oct 11, 2014)

So pet peaves......... I have too many to list, none major just stupid little one that depending on my mood. ... well you know.

So here are a couple of my Chef interaction ones that get me a lot. Lets start for those that don't know, I am a Banquet/Catering Chef in a large convention center. We have over 250k sqft under air. For us to have a group or 2 of over 1k people is not out of the ordinary, even a group of 3k happen several times a year.

So with that info here we go...

Piss pour planning on the guest part who are attending the conference.  If you know you have a food allergy or intolerance and are traveling.  Make sure to let the meeting planer or staff know either before arriving or once you arrive at the conference.  Waiting till you are seated and everyone is being served is not the time to drop on the staff that you have multiple allergies. This will almost 100% of time mean you will either have to wait a long time and eat your entree while the others are done with dessert or you will get a half assed meal. I don't like or want to give you subpar food, but me or my staff are not mind readers or psychics, if we were, we would not be doing what we do. Same for meeting planners, if someone tells you they have allergies,  make sure the people you are working with knows.

Entitlement. ... I understand at home you may have certain foods every morning. We have a contract with the group or person hosting the event you are at. They have chosen the meal for the group. You have a continental today, no you can not have steak and eggs with mango juice that was freshly squeezed by ....... (insert your own fantasy here)..

Tons with my crew.... not counting, late, not reading, not following directions, not taking responsibility for their choices, etc......


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 11, 2014)

Fantastic pet peeves dear Chefy!
And well expressed!
CAN I ADD PEOPLE WHO SNORE TO MY LIST?
Or is that not smoke & wine related enough?

Cheers to the weekend all!
Today's smoked bluefish over brown rice spaghetti was terrific! 
Many smiles, Leah












20141011_101834.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Oct 11, 2014


----------



## knuckle47 (Oct 11, 2014)

Well chef,  fully comprehend your thoughts.  While not involved in that field I have attended large catered events.  At the table frequently is your fully described person.  I have sat back and just grinned know exactly what you have described is about to happen.  To that end, the "guests" comments about how these affairs alway give them problems...." Bang zoom...to da moon, Alice " ....maybe dated but you Honeymooners fans will understand that.

As for the people I work with,  you comments are just universal.  I'd bet in any field you could make these same claims and be 100% correct.


----------



## welshrarebit (Oct 11, 2014)

jarjarchef said:


> Piss pour planning on the guest part who are attending the conference.  If you know you have a food allergy or intolerance and are traveling.  Make sure to let the meeting planer or staff know either before arriving or once you arrive at the conference.  Waiting till you are seated and everyone is being served is not the time to drop on the staff that you have multiple allergies. This will almost 100% of time mean you will either have to wait a long time and eat your entree while the others are done with dessert or you will get a half assed meal. I don't like or want to give you subpar food, but me or my staff are not mind readers or psychics, if we were, we would not be doing what we do. Same for meeting planners, if someone tells you they have allergies,  make sure the people you are working with knows.
> 
> Entitlement. ... I understand at home you may have certain foods every morning. We have a contract with the group or person hosting the event you are at. They have chosen the meal for the group. You have a continental today, no you can not have steak and eggs with mango juice that was freshly squeezed by ....... (insert your own fantasy here)..
> .



Yup, I hate this as well! How about the "I have a life threatening allergy" bomb! If you have a life threatening allergy I want you to be my first or last table! If you come in in the middle of the rush you are going to be waiting for a long time!!! I am NOT your personal chef! 

I once had a nut allergy, dairy allergy and a shellfish allergy all get ordered at the same time in the middle of the rush! I have nuts, dairy and shellfish everywhere on my menu! I almost lost it... Let's just say pans where flying! :biggrin:


----------



## jarjarchef (Oct 11, 2014)

Welshrarebit said:


> Yup, I hate this as well! How about the "I have a life threatening allergy" bomb! If you have a life threatening allergy I want you to be my first or last table! If you come in in the middle of the rush you are going to be waiting for a long time!!! I am NOT your personal chef!
> 
> I once had a nut allergy, dairy allergy and a shellfish allergy all get ordered at the same time in the middle of the rush! I have nuts, dairy and shellfish everywhere on my menu! I almost lost it... Let's just say pans where flying! :biggrin:



My hert goes out tonthose that suffer from true allergies.  Most are very understanding and take ownership of it. I have so many that are just beside themselves that were are willing to take care of them. We do a very good job of it. But there are the few who ruin it for the rest. If you have one of the food food allergy issues, do your part and contact someone where you are or want to go ahead of the time. I know personally I would rather plan something with you ahead of the time that is safe and you will enjoy. Then have to scramble and give you a half assed dish that brings the kitchen to a halt. If you have these allergies you know how hard it is to convert your home kitchen to be safe. It takes a lot of work and time, now you want me to do this on thw drop of a dime and still keep the pace for the rest of the dining room. ....... sorry I will stop. I feel your pain! 




Leah Elisheva said:


> Fantastic pet peeves dear Chefy!
> And well expressed!
> CAN I ADD PEOPLE WHO SNORE TO MY LIST?
> Or is that not smoke & wine related enough?
> ...


 
Thank you. 
I am told I snore. I have never heard it.....



knuckle47 said:


> Well chef,  fully comprehend your thoughts.  While not involved in that field I have attended large catered events.  At the table frequently is your fully described person.  I have sat back and just grinned know exactly what you have described is about to happen.  To that end, the "guests" comments about how these affairs alway give them problems...." Bang zoom...to da moon, Alice " ....maybe dated but you Honeymooners fans will understand that.
> 
> As for the people I work with,  you comments are just universal.  I'd bet in any field you could make these same claims and be 100% correct.



I figured the work place part is very generic.  

I just love the ones who want you to hold ather coworker accountable,  but if they do the same thing they have a billion excuses on why it was not their fault....


----------



## moikel (Oct 11, 2014)

In New York in June eating at a great little Basque place recommended by Dis 1 a Gen Y female  near us had a complete tantrum 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






because the vegetable dish wasn't vegan.There was some anchovy in it. Demanded to speak to the chef ,is nasty to the young waitress,the whole 9 yards. 

Chef  points out he is a Basque cooking traditional food & he hasn't claimed anything on his menu is vegan in the first place. You can't win arguing with idiots,she is crapping on about her rights as a consumer that her veganness has been disrespected blah blah blah. 

He says if you had asked or actually read the menu in detail maybe, then gives up.

Vegan is not an allergy ,you aint going to bust out in lumps if you eat bit of anchovy, Princess.He didn't sub a great big lump of chargrilled beef for your sautéed greens or stick blood sausage in your broccoli 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. The place is full,its serving  authentic food someone else will walk in & take your table, go elsewhere.


----------



## jarjarchef (Oct 12, 2014)

Vegans :102:

The ones that get me are the ones who claim to be vegan, but will eat fish, chicken, eggs or dairy........ :rules: are to be followed you nut job....


----------



## jarjarchef (Oct 12, 2014)

Moikel said:


> In New York in June eating at a great little Basque place recommended by Dis 1 a Gen Y female  near us had a complete tantrum :hopmad: because the vegetable dish wasn't vegan.There was some anchovy in it. Demanded to speak to the chef ,is nasty to the young waitress,the whole 9 yards.
> Chef  points out he is a Basque cooking traditional food & he hasn't claimed anything on his menu is vegan in the first place. You can't win arguing with idiots,she is crapping on about her rights as a consumer that her veganness has been disrespected blah blah blah.
> He says if you had asked or actually read the menu in detail maybe, then gives up.
> Vegan is not an allergy ,you aint going to bust out in lumps if you eat bit of anchovy, Princess.He didn't sub a great big lump of chargrilled beef for your sautéed greens or stick blood sausage in your broccoli :laugh1: . The place is full,its serving  authentic food someone else will walk in & take your table, go elsewhere.



Bravo for him. No need to deal with it. Unfortunately i have too. One time i told a guest they could eat elsewhere, i thought i was going to get fired. The only thing to save me was they were using thier potty mouth and i did not.


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 12, 2014)

Such funny stories and fantastic! 

On Thursday I am a guest speaker to some college kids in Massachusetts and all about food. It should be interesting. 

But yes, some crazy restaurant goers do exist and it is fascinating to watch. 

I appreciate a Chef's day indeed. 

Here's wishing all a happy Sunday!

Cheers, Leah


----------



## knuckle47 (Oct 12, 2014)

If you lose their attention when delving into ground camel and sautéed goat....snap them back to reality and remind them that Wendy's has a new bbq pulled pork sandwich

You know I'm kidding...but not about the new sandwich. :biggrin:


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 13, 2014)

Hilarious!! (Knuckle47).

Indeed, if they don't have a penchant for kangaroo, what is one to do? Smiles. I like your suggestion!!!

Happy new week! OH - I ate the best damn thing yesterday ever!!! Grilled emu - still nice and rare in the middle - and it was AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Make today wonderful!

Cheers! - Leah


----------

